# Uiterlijk > Huid >  middel tegen huisstofmijt

## vierstraete

ik heb een natuurlijk product ontworpen om de huisstofmijt te bestrijden
dit voorkomt exemen, heeft een betere nachtrust, hygiëne in je bed 
contacteer me

----------

